# my cellar



## Charlietuna (Nov 14, 2011)

A picture of my cellar tonight. Still have about 25 gallon to bottle in the next month or two.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nice. It sure is cool when you can actually see all of your work displayed instead of just sitting in boxes.


----------



## Flem (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice job. Keep it up!!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nice but looks like your going to need to start an expansion soon!


----------



## jtstar (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks good keep up the good work and don't forget to expand


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice job, is there a cooling unit in there?


----------



## Pauly2275 (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nice! lloks like you could run out of room really soon though


----------



## Charlietuna (Nov 15, 2011)

I am planning on expansion. that is just one of 3 walls of shelving in there, but I will need to build the boxes on the other shelves. but I have these bushell boxes to help for a while

No cooling unit. there is duct work that runs above the ceiling & I was thinking about tapping in the AC for the summer. Seems to stay mid 60's in the summer & lower 60's in the winter


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 15, 2011)

Lots of people would kill to have a cellar in the 60's year round with no special HVAC!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2011)

Opening up the ac duct would be a great idea!


----------



## winebreath (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey that looks good........noticed them pickles too, they look good.
I haven't canned in several years and I need to get back to it.

Great job
later.....WB


----------



## Charlietuna (Nov 16, 2011)

I am very fortunate to still have my grandmother. At 84 she still cans every year. Last year we put up ~75 qts of green beans, about the same of tomato juice, made apple butter, apple sauce, pickles - they are amazing, home made jelly & we freeze our corn - over 100 freezer bags. It's a lot of hard work , but it's a family thing & my wife, aunts & uncles all help. & now lots of wine to share the cellar.


----------



## Celestyal (Nov 17, 2011)

I am so jealous...
Thanks for posting though!


----------



## J-Gee (Nov 22, 2011)

I like that a lot.


----------

